# Circuitos impresos en Eagle



## sebastianvz (Jul 26, 2007)

hola que tal ?

miren tengo un pequeño problema soy muy nuevo hacinedo circuitos impresos y me gustaria saber manejar el eagle he buscado muchos tutoriales pero son muy tecnicos osea muy dificiles de entender para mi, si alguin quisiera hacer como una especie de tutorial sobre como hacer una tarjeta en eagle se lo agradeceria ya que para muchos de nosotros es un entorno muy dificil de manejar 



PD :solo he usado para hacer los impresos el circuimaker



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> EL título del mensaje sólo debe contener información relacionada con tu duda/comentario.
> Título editado


----------



## mabauti (Jul 26, 2007)

hay un tutorial en español si mal no recuerdo. Mi concejo es que comiences con algo sencillo


----------



## sebastianvz (Jul 26, 2007)

si mira el tutorial si existe pero es muy complicado de enterder ademas no da ejemplos solo dice qeu se debe hacer lo que me gustaria es que alguien cree un pequeño tutorial de como hacer algo y listo ya el resto es por nuestra cuanta osea es como decir 

1. abra new  - boar 
2. etc
3. etc 

jaja porfa 


me encontre con un programa igual o menos complicado qeu se llama kicad pero estoy en las mismas trae las ayudas en español pero no explica bien como hacer un esquema


----------



## mabauti (Jul 26, 2007)

es cuestion de estar viendo e intentando.

El mas facil de manejar que yo conozco es el PCB express quiza te sirva.


----------



## sebastianvz (Jul 29, 2007)

pues la verdad ya deje de usar el eagle. mirando el foro conoci otro progrma igual de interesante o hasta mejor nose para mi opinion se llama kicad y es super chevere es algo complicado pero es cuestion de bajar tutoriales y listo .


----------



## eidtech (Jul 29, 2007)

en picmania (buscar en google) hay un muy buen tutorial de EAGLE y en espaniol, super facil de entender...


----------



## sebastianvz (Ago 1, 2007)

gracias


----------



## ChaD (Ago 24, 2007)

Hay algun programa similar al EAGLE que tambien genere scripts como este??


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Ago 25, 2007)

Saludos.

Pues yo he trabajado el EAGLE durante 3 años y me ha funcionado bien.  es verdad que primero es un poco dificil, pero al final se dan muy buenos resultados.   he probado muchos programas, incluso el proteus, y no cambio el eagle por nada.  lo ideal fuera que empezara a leer el tutorial poco a poco y sin afán.

cualquier duda por el foro


Suerte


----------



## Hugo Bonilla (Sep 10, 2007)

ingresa a la direccion cadsoftusa.com  es la pagina del eagle busca documentacion y encontraras dos manuales en español manejo por mas de 8 años este programa.
mi correo es


----------



## ChaD (Sep 10, 2007)

Por el tema de los scripts.....?


----------



## carlos_yaco (Sep 20, 2007)

hola

soy nuevo en el foro, 
acerca del tutorial en eagle tengo la siguiente dirrección donde  encontaran un tutorial ya varios trucos para el eagle.
Ademas  en la seccion software de esta pagina encontranran varios programas  parecidos al eagle.

esta es la dirreccion:

http://usuarios.lycos.es/carlosyaco


----------



## pic-man (Sep 22, 2007)

Bueno, yo también tengo una consulta que hacer sobre el eagle, es la primera vez que uso este software y después de un buen rato de moverle, de leer muchos tutoriales y también de consultar este foro pude terminar mi primer diseño, un teclado matricial 4x4 sencillito.

Hice el esquemático .sch y después lo pasé a un archivo .brd, pero ahora no veo como puedo imprimir el archivo board para poder pasar el diseño a una placa. No se si me explico bien, ya tengo el diseño en .brd pero quiero imprimirlo de algun modo que solo se vean las lineas y los puntos, es decir la imágen en blanco y negro, para pasar eso a una placa.

Adjunto una imagen de como lo veo en el eagle para que alguien me diga como puedo pasar eso que se ve en la imagen al "artwork" que debo pasar a la placa. Muchas gracias desde ahorita.


----------



## mabauti (Sep 23, 2007)

deshabilita el Tplace : display > Tplace
en tu caso, deshabilita el layer 16 : display > Bottom

al imprimirlo utiliza las opciones Black y Solid


----------



## pic-man (Sep 23, 2007)

Genial mabauti, mil gracias! Ya tengo mi circuito listo   

Ahora tengo otra duda, disculpen si pregunto cosas muy básicas pero es que no encuentro ninguna opción para hacer lo que quiero, hay alguna forma de que el espacio en blanco que queda entre las líneas se pueda rellenar de negro? Esto es para que el toner al final cubra una mayor superficie de la placa de cobre, de modo que el ácido tenga que atacar menos cobre y los circuitos queden listos más rapido. No se si se pueda, pero si se puede sería bueno.

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 23, 2007)

Pic_man:
Con un poco de vista eliminas los puentes sin complicación.

Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Sep 23, 2007)

> hay alguna forma de que el espacio en blanco que queda entre las líneas se pueda rellenar de negro? Esto es para que el toner al final cubra una mayor superficie de la placa de cobre, de modo que el ácido tenga que atacar menos cobre y los circuitos queden listos más rapido


Necesitas hacer un poligono alrededor del circuito. 
- Cliquea en el icono de poligono y elige un grosor  adecuado. (width)
- Selecciona un valor para el aislamiento (isolate)
- rodea el circuito con el poligono
- al final cliquea en el icono de Ratsnest


----------



## pic-man (Sep 23, 2007)

Muy bien, gracias de nuevo mabauti.


----------



## LEO (Oct 12, 2009)

buenas. necesito saber como conecto los pines de alimentacion en un 4013 cmos. no aparecen en ningun lado en el eagle. gracias


----------



## zopilote (Oct 13, 2009)

LEO dijo:


> buenas. necesito saber como conecto los pines de alimentacion en un 4013 cmos. no aparecen en ningun lado en el eagle. gracias



Busca colocar en tu esquematico un conector (solpad,pinheat,conect wago..etc) y de la libreria supply1  el VDD y VSS que lo conectas a tu conector, y automaticamente estara conectado. y si quieres ver los pines de alimentacion de tu IC, activa "invoke" y haz clic en tu integrado (y en el recuadro que aparece, escoge PWRN ).

Etolipoz
-------


----------



## jaimepsantos (Nov 10, 2009)

Miren he aqui un excelente tutorial del eagle en español

http://labelec.uniandes.edu.co/lfci/Manual_Eagle.pdf

Habla sobre su uso en esquematicso y circuitos impresos.
Espero que les sirva de algo.


----------



## rafeto (Mar 30, 2010)

hola alguien sabe de donde puedo descargar el eagle pro para mac
pues tengo la version light y no me permite autorutear


----------



## fw94 (Jul 15, 2010)

hola todos amigos

un saludo desde barranquilla Colombia....

la verdad me interesa aprender eagle....:estudiando:

pero necesito que me colaboren con un enlace tutorial sobre el manejo de los botones principales de este magnifico programa..

gracias 

y 

chauuuuuu..


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 16, 2010)

El enlace que ofrece jaimepsantos es un buen tutorial, para aprender lo básico, ademas es como si estuvieras haciendo un impreso paso a paso


----------



## pbadosa (Jul 21, 2010)

buenas, les hago una consulta, alguien sabe como se hace para poder ver los agujeros en las VIAS, (donde se sueldan los componentes), se ven los PADS las VIAS pero no los agujeritos....?
dejo una imgen para que vean..... gracias


----------



## zaqui (Ago 23, 2010)

sebastianvz, aqui te tengo unos manuales de como usar el eagle, espero te sirvan son todos en español..... saludos y suerte....de todas maneras si tienes problemas con los archivos visita: http://usuarios.multimania.es/carlosyaco/tutoriales.htm


----------



## pbadosa (Ago 23, 2010)

muchas gracias.....

los bajo y lo veo, me tiene medio mal el tema.....


----------



## zaqui (Jul 11, 2011)

Amigos, yo he usado el eagle muchas veces... y cuando esta echa la placa PBs (circuito Impreso).... solo le hago los huecos con una mecha muy delgada en el centro de los pads... o simplemente corto los pines de los componentes y los sueldo encimas de los pads.. al estilo motanje superficial... queda muy vistoso, estético y original.. ya que no quedan perforaciones en la baquelita (circuito Impreso)... espero me entiendan....!!


----------



## foro666 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yo lo que hice fue medir en tu esquema y colocar el dibujo de un condensador identico, para poner styroflex. Pero estos, al tener el encapsulado similar a una resistencia, axial , la distancia entre extremos a soldar es mayor que en otro condensador.

Una solución que pones, es colocarlos verticales, no se me había ocurrido. Yo había pensado colocarlos horizontales. Por eso, una vez medidos he colocado más distancia entre los puntos a soldar.

Ya tenemos el pcb realizado, este fin de semana lo soldaremos todo. Primero una, para ver que todo va bien.

Al final todo queda así:


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 30, 2012)

foro666 dijo:


> Yo lo que hice fue medir en tu esquema y colocar el dibujo de un condensador identico, para poner styroflex. Pero estos, al tener el encapsulado similar a una resistencia, axial , la distancia entre extremos a soldar es mayor que en otro condensador.
> 
> Una solución que pones, es colocarlos verticales, no se me había ocurrido. Yo había pensado colocarlos horizontales. Por eso, una vez medidos he colocado más distancia entre los puntos a soldar.
> 
> ...



Ba que dando de lujo una consulta que software utilizas para realizar los PCBs; sera el Eagle(Aguila) si tuvieras algún tutorial para compartirlo o algunos truquitos prácticos serán bien recibidos


----------



## foro666 (Nov 30, 2012)

Exactamente esos son los styroflex que tengo

En unos 12  15 mm entran, pero yo tenía un hueco más pequeño.

Este documento pdf del PCB está sin escala. Otros que he puesto están escalados para que al imprimir y revisar sea más comodo seguir las pistas.




Exactamente, ese es el programa que uso.

Para empezar a usarlo busque por youtube, es más facil para empezar que ponerse a leer un tutorial.

En este enlace tienes uno, dividido en tres partes y te va explicando como funcionar con este programa.





















Los videos han sido realizados por este usuario de youtube.

                  Twistx77


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 30, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Ba que dando de lujo una consulta que software utilizas para realizar los PCBs; sera el Eagle(Aguila) si tuvieras algún tutorial para compartirlo o algunos truquitos prácticos serán bien recibidos



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...orosdeelectronica.com/f40/&ss=6996j5360706j18

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/circuitos-impresos-eagle-8886/index2.html


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 3, 2012)

foro666 dijo:


> Exactamente esos son los styroflex que tengo
> 
> En unos 12  15 mm entran, pero yo tenía un hueco más pequeño.
> 
> ...



Gracias pero ya tengo esos vídeos, y también los subí a mi canal de youtube, no por pirata ni nada de eso solo para tener esa informacion a mi alcance por que si no me equivoco las personas que suben cualquier video igual pueden ellos mismos eliminarlos a si es que por que no hacerse un backap


----------

